# Stampare con linux è una tragedia [Quasi Risolto]

## canduc17

Ho comprato una stampante-scanner HP Photosmart C5180 apposta perchè sapevo che aveva un'ottima compatibilità con linux (come indicato qui)...

E' da due mesi che cerco di configurare sta maledetta stampante perchè stampi come voglio io e non c'è pezza...

A parte il fatto che per farla andare ho dovuto utilizzare pacchetti vecchi, perchè con quelli nuovi non funziona (l'ho configurata con cups-1.2.9 and hplip-1.6.10). Con i pacchetti più recenti sono stati riscontrati dei bug che si possono trovare su bugzilla.

Altre info utili: è collegata tramite cavo ethernet ed ho kde come DE.

Andava quasi tutto fino ad un secondo fa, a parte il fatto che con il mio utente con programmi gtk-based mi stampava dei rettangoli neri attorno alle pagine (una cosa fastidiosissima...).

Ho cercato di risolvere il problema qui e poi nel forum internazionale qui...

Proprio mentre stavo cercando di mettere a posto la situazione come mi era stato descritto nel forum internazionale, apriti cielo: non và più una mazza.

Ho cercato di vedere i settaggi in Impostazioni --> Periferiche --> Stampanti --> Server di Stampa --> Configura il server (in modalità amministratore).

Ho cambiato un po' di valori, poi vedendo che non cambiava nulla, li ho reimpostati tali e quali a prima.

Risultato: ora non accedo più all'interfaccia web di cups (404 file not found, e dire che cups risulta attivato correttamente all'avvio), non mi stampa più una mazza con nessuna applicazione e l'iconcina della mia stampante nel print manager di kde ha una bella croce rossa sopra!

Se provo a stampare un pdf con kpdf (applicazione qt-based, con la quale non avevo nessun problema) mi dà il seguente errore:

```
A print error occurred. Error message received from system:

cupsdoprint -P 'Photosmart_C5100' -J '' -H '/var/run/cups/cups.sock:631' -U 'canduc' -o ' copies=1 orientation-requested=3' '/tmp/kde-canduc/kpdfTzcjIa.ps' : execution failed with message:

client-error-document-format-not-supported 
```

Ma che cacchio è successo?!

Cosa devo fare per far andare sta stampante?!

E se ne compravo una non compatibile cosa succedeva?!

Mi sta scendendo una catena...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao!

La disperazione è la peggior nemica quando si ha a che fare con problemi del genere...   :Wink: 

Bene ti chiedo se per cortesia ci puoi dare maggior informazioni: posta la configurazione di cups e qualche log, così da capire...

Inoltre ho letto uno dei tuoi post precedenti: sicuramente il problema della stampa del quadrettone è legato ad un parametro configurato male o sul print manager o su una delle applicazioni gtk che hai installato, visto che il secondo utente parte con le configurazioni di default di sistema e delle applicazioni e ti stampa correttamente.

Quindi se vuoi un suggerimento veloce veloce ritorna ai defaults e poi imposta un parametro per volta fino a che non ti da la magagna.

Cheers

Franco Tampieri

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -o ' copies=1 orientation-requested=3'
> ```
> ...

 

a meno che non lo hai riportato male mi sa che c'è un problemino nel passare i parametri.

iniziarei con l'investigare sul file temporaneo postscript, sul perchè c'è lo spazio all'inizio delle opzioni (dovrebbe essere ininfluente ma... non si sa mai), e orientation-requested =3 a cosa corrisponde (ora non posso verificare).

----------

## canduc17

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> ...ritorna ai defaults...

 se avessi modificato qualcosa lo farei volentieri, il problema è che la situazione è questa da quando ho installato cups!

Non mi sono mai impegnato a fare più casini di quanti non ce ne fossero già!

```
candesktop canduc # sed '/^#\|^$/d' /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

Classification none

DefaultCharset UTF-8

DefaultLanguage en

Printcap /etc/printcap

PrintcapFormat BSD

RemoteRoot remroot

SystemGroup lpadmin

ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

<Location />

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order allow,deny

Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin>

Encryption Required

Satisfy All

Order allow,deny

Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

AuthType Basic

Require user @SYSTEM

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order allow,deny

Allow localhost

</Location>

HostnameLookups Off

KeepAlive On

KeepAliveTimeout 60

MaxClients 100

MaxRequestSize 0m

Timeout 300

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

MaxLogSize 1m

LogLevel debug

PreserveJobHistory On

PreserveJobFiles Off

AutoPurgeJobs No

MaxJobs 0

MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

MaxJobsPerUser 0

User lp

Group sys

RIPCache 8m

FilterLimit 0

DataDir /usr/share/cups

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/doc

RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

ServerRoot /etc/cups

TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

Browsing On

BrowseProtocols CUPS

BrowsePort 631

BrowseInterval 30

BrowseTimeout 300

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

BrowseOrder allow,deny

ImplicitClasses On

ImplicitAnyClasses Off

HideImplicitMembers Yes

BrowseShortNames Yes

defaultauthtype Basic

<policy default>

<limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

order deny,allow

</limit>

<limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

authtype Basic

require user @SYSTEM

order deny,allow

</limit>

<limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

order deny,allow

</limit>

<limit All>

order deny,allow

</limit>

</policy>
```

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...iniziarei con l'investigare sul file temporaneo postscript...e orientation-requested =3 a cosa corrisponde...

 ...dove trovo questo file e delucidazioni su questo parametro?

/var/log/cups/acces_log:

[code:1:97692be41e]localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:11:14 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 140 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:11:14 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 140 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:18:14 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:18:14 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:18:14 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:18:14 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:18:14 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:18:14 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:18:14 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:18:14 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:04 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:04 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:04 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:04 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:04 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:04 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:04 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:04 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:09 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:09 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:09 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:09 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:09 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:09 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:09 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:12 +0200] "GET /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 401 0 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:26 +0200] "GET /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 401 0 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:44 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:44 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:44 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:44 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:44 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:44 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:44 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:49 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:49 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:49 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:49 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:49 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:49 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:49 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:54 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:54 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:54 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:54 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:54 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:54 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:54 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:19:57 +0200] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 200 143 CUPS-Reject-Jobs client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:06 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:06 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:06 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:06 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:06 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:06 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:06 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:41 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:41 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:41 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:41 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:41 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:41 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 208 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:41 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:41 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:46 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:46 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:46 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:46 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:46 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 208 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:46 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:46 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:51 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:51 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:51 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:51 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:51 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 208 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:51 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:51 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:20:51 +0200] "GET /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 401 0 - -

localhost - root [02/Sep/2007:11:20:59 +0200] "GET /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 200 2371 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:21:00 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 72 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:21:00 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 72 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:15 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 72 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:15 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 72 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - root [02/Sep/2007:11:23:15 +0200] "PUT /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 201 20046 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:16 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:16 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:16 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:16 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:16 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:16 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 208 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:16 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:16 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:21 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:21 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:21 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:21 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:21 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 208 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:21 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:21 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:26 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:26 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 208 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:26 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:26 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:26 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:26 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:26 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:26 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:26 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 208 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:26 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:26 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:31 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:31 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:31 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:31 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:31 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 208 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:31 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:31 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:40 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:40 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:40 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:40 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:40 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:40 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:40 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:40 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:43 +0200] "GET /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 401 0 - -

localhost - canduc [02/Sep/2007:11:23:49 +0200] "GET /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 401 0 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:23:59 +0200] "GET /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 401 0 - -

localhost - root [02/Sep/2007:11:24:09 +0200] "GET /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 200 20046 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:09 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:09 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:16 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:16 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:16 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:16 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:16 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:16 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:16 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:16 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:21 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:21 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:21 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:21 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:21 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:21 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:21 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:26 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:26 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:26 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:26 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:26 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:26 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:26 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:31 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:31 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:31 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:31 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:31 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:31 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:31 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:36 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:36 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:36 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:36 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:36 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:36 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:36 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:41 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:41 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:41 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:41 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:41 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:41 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:24:41 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:25:35 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:25:35 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:25:35 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:25:35 +0200] "POST /printers/Photosmart_C5100 HTTP/1.1" 200 1894 Print-Job successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:15 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:15 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:15 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:15 +0200] "POST /printers/Photosmart_C5100 HTTP/1.1" 200 1894 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:33 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:33 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:33 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:33 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:33 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:33 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:33 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:33 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:38 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:38 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:38 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:38 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:38 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:38 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:38 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:38 +0200] "GET /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 401 0 - -

localhost - root [02/Sep/2007:11:26:46 +0200] "GET /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 200 20046 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:46 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:26:46 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:23 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:23 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - root [02/Sep/2007:11:27:23 +0200] "PUT /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 201 20004 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:23 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:23 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:23 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:23 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:23 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:23 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:23 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:23 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:44 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:44 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:44 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:27:44 +0200] "POST /printers/Photosmart_C5100 HTTP/1.1" 200 1894 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 137 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:11 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:21 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:21 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:21 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:21 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:21 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:21 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:28:21 +0200] "POST /printers/Photosmart_C5100 HTTP/1.1" 200 736544 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:30:41 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 140 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:30:41 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 140 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:35:14 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:35:14 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:35:14 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:35:14 +0200] "POST /printers/Photosmart_C5100 HTTP/1.1" 200 1430 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:35:45 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 357 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:35:45 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 357 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:35:45 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:35:45 +0200] "POST /printers/Photosmart_C5100 HTTP/1.1" 200 1463 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:08 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:08 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:08 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:08 +0200] "POST /printers/Photosmart_C5100 HTTP/1.1" 200 969 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:23 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:23 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:23 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:24 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:24 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:24 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:24 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:24 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:26 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:26 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:27 +0200] "POST /printers/Photosmart_C5100 HTTP/1.1" 200 413083 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:27 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:27 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:27 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:27 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:27 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:27 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:27 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:27 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:32 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:32 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:32 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:32 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:37 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:37 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:37 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:37 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:42 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:42 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:42 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:42 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:47 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:47 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:47 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:47 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:52 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:52 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:52 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:52 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:57 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:57 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:57 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:45:57 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:02 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:02 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:02 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:02 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:07 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:07 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:07 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:07 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:12 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:12 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:12 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:12 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:17 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:17 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:17 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:11:46:17 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:05 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 140 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:05 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 140 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:42 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:42 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:42 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:42 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:42 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:42 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:42 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:42 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:42 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:42 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:42 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:47 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:47 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:47 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:47 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:52 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:52 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:52 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:52 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:57 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:57 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:57 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:12:57 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:02 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:02 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:02 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:02 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:07 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:07 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:07 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:07 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:12 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:12 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:12 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:12 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:17 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:17 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:17 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:17 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:22 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:22 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:22 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:22 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:27 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:27 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:27 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:27 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:32 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:32 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:32 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:32 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:37 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:37 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:37 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:37 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:42 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:42 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:42 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:42 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:47 +0200] "POST /jobs/ HTTP/1.1" 200 143 Cancel-Job successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:47 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:47 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:47 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:47 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:52 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:52 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:52 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:13:52 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:14:05 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:14:05 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 358 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:14:05 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 86 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:14:05 +0200] "POST /printers/Photosmart_C5100 HTTP/1.1" 200 1036 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:36 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:36 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:36 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:36 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:36 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:36 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:36 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:36 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:50 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:50 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:50 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:50 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:50 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:50 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:50 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:50 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:55 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:55 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:55 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:55 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:55 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:55 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:15:55 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:00 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 252 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:00 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:00 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:00 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:00 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 216 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:00 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:00 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:00 +0200] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 200 143 Resume-Printer client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:11 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:11 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:11 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:11 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:11 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 208 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:11 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:11 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:14 +0200] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 200 143 Resume-Printer client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:22 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:22 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:22 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:22 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:22 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 208 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:22 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:22 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:27 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:27 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:27 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:27 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:27 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 208 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:27 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:27 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:32 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 250 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:32 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:32 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:32 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 381 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:32 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 208 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:32 +0200] "GET /ppd/Photosmart_C5100.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 22822 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:32 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 382 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:16:33 +0200] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 200 143 CUPS-Set-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:18:04 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 404 0 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:18:04 +0200] "GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1" 404 0 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:18:05 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 0 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:18:08 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 404 0 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:18:08 +0200] "GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1" 404 0 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:18:11 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 404 0 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:18:11 +0200] "GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1" 404 0 - -

localhost - - [02/Sep/2007:14:

----------

## djinnZ

http://cups.org/documentation.php/options.html

capisco che la documentazione di cups sia un incubo e che stia diventando sempre più antipatico come progetto (mi pare quasi che abbiano preso l'avviata del gratis funzionicchia a pagamento va).

sempre a naso, il comando invece di -o 'vattelappesca' dovrebbe avere

```
-o 'PageSize=Letter copies=1 orientation-requested=3'

oppure

-o 'media=Letter copies=1 orientation-requested=3'

```

secondo versioni e confusioni assortite. Mi sa che il problema è di kde.

----------

## canduc17

Ho risolto con un metodo super elaborato e da vero geek: ho reinstallato cups...e con etc-update ho sostituito cupsd.conf con quello nuovo...sigh, che tristezza!  :Sad: 

Adesso và tale e quale a prima: con certe applicazioni, col mio utente quotidiano, continua a stamparmi i rettangoloni...come spiegato nell'altro post.

Il fatto è che se non risolvo questo problema sono costretto a fare metà delle mie stampe con Windows...

Bene, ci si risente alla prossima magagna...

----------

